# does anyone have a pic of the aux port in 06 Passat



## Braedren (Nov 15, 2003)

I've been searching and read where it should be and looked thur out the glove box unless it looking at me and I'm not seeing it. it would help alot of I can see a picture of where it should be. I have the Navigation, Pkg 2, cd changers in the glove. from what I read I should have an aux port, please help I live in NYC and I picked the car up in AL. and I only came down with 1 CD I hope that I can plug my zen mp3 before I leave tomorrow to go back up the road. I also see the aux option when on cd screen


----------



## Braedren (Nov 15, 2003)

I went to the dealer ship looks like my car does not have the aux jack.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Braedren)*

you can add an aux if you'd like

you'll need this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## Braedren (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok but if I use that would I still be able to use my cd changer? also what would I have to get to be able to play dvds thru my nav?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Braedren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Braedren* »_ok but if I use that would I still be able to use my cd changer?

yes you will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Braedren* »_ also what would I have to get to be able to play dvds thru my nav?

we have video interfaces availible but its best to call or e-mail us to get an exact quote based on your needs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Braedren (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the info I'm going to call tomorrow to order the Audio input and to find out about the video interface to be able to play dvd thru my nav


----------

